# Replacing CD Drive with SSD in HP G6



## anky (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have HP G6-2005AX, i want to replace my CD drive with SSD.
Is it possible? If yes then can that be used in PC also in future?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2015)

It is possible to replace DVD drive & add a 2.5" SATA SSD. But desktops use 3.5" ones, i guess, so you basically can't use a laptop SSD in a desktop without some modifications


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, you have to use a adapter like this one Storite 2nd Bay 12.7mm Universal Sata 2.5 inch Internal Hard Drive Enclosure/Caddy Price in India - Buy Storite 2nd Bay 12.7mm Universal Sata 2.5 inch Internal Hard Drive Enclosure/Caddy online at Flipkart.com 

Ivy Bridge, ivy schmidge: How to replace your laptop DVD drive with an SSD | ExtremeTech

Most consumer SSD's comes in 2.5" format other enterprise level SSD's are installed via the PCI Express slot and are very expensive. 

You can use the same SSD in desktop also, provided you case has a 2.5" drive mounting option, else you can buy a cheap adapter for that too and put it in the regular 3.5" bay.


----------



## anky (Nov 21, 2015)

thanks for the reply guys...and yes the case which i will buy i will make sure it has 2.5" SSD bay (NZXT S340)...and one more thing...will there be any compatibility?...my laptop's mobo will support it na?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 21, 2015)

anky said:


> thanks for the reply guys...and yes the case which i will buy i will make sure it has 2.5" SSD bay (NZXT S340)...and one more thing...will there be any compatibility?...my laptop's mobo will support it na?



Yes.... It should...


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> It is possible to replace DVD drive & add a 2.5" SATA SSD. But desktops use 3.5" ones, i guess, so you basically can't use a laptop SSD in a desktop without some modifications



there are no 3.5 inch SSDs.. all normal SSDs are 2.5 inch or M.sata/M2.sata or PCI Express which are very expensive..
Its completely possible to use a laptop SSD in a desktop, almost all cabinets have 2.5 inch drive bays (only the cheapest crap like zebronics do not)
2.5 inch drives use the exact same ports (1 sata port and 1 sata power port) as the 3.5 in drives.. so connecting wont be an issue at all..
However, modern SSDs are typically Sata 3 based, using them on a SATA 2 port is possible but it will never reach the full speed the SSD can perform

@OP

What you should check is if your laptop has SATA 2 or SATA 3 slot.. If it's SATA 2 slot, adding in a SSD will give massive amounts of diminishing returns, your port will bottleneck the transfer speed of your SSD


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2015)

I have done this on my laptop and results are worth the try. Use the ODD bay with adapter, you can do it yourself. Even if you have SATA II, you will see huge difference, but if its SATA III then will work even better. 

And as [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] said, you can always use SSD drive on desktop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> there are no 3.5 inch SSDs.. all normal SSDs are 2.5 inch or M.sata/M2.sata or PCI Express which are very expensive..
> Its completely possible to use a laptop SSD in a desktop, almost all cabinets have 2.5 inch drive bays (only the cheapest crap like zebronics do not)
> 2.5 inch drives use the exact same ports (1 sata port and 1 sata power port) as the 3.5 in drives.. so connecting wont be an issue at all..
> However, modern SSDs are typically Sata 3 based, using them on a SATA 2 port is possible but it will never reach the full speed the SSD can perform
> ...



Ok...


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 22, 2015)

There are chances that the HDD in your laptop is connected to a SATA 3 port and the ODD drive uses the slower SATA 2 port. 
In that case replace the HDD with the new SSD and replace the ODD with the HDD. So that SSD is in SATA3 and HDD is in SATA2 port.
Use Speccy to determine which device is connected to which version of SATA port.


----------



## anky (Nov 22, 2015)

guys, how to check for sata 2 or sata 3 ...?
i m using speccy to find..but cant get that


my HDD is using SATA 2 port


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 22, 2015)

anky said:


> guys, how to check for sata 2 or sata 3 ...?
> i m using speccy to find..but cant get that
> View attachment 15901
> my HDD is using SATA 2 port



under storage and under your drive , check the max transfer mode and used transfer mode 

next time when posting images upload to imgur and post the link here.


----------



## anky (Nov 22, 2015)

my HDD is SATA II (3 GB/s) and optical drive is not showing max speed...


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 22, 2015)

anky said:


> my HDD is SATA II (3 GB/s) and optical drive is not showing max speed...



so probably it uses sata 2 port also.
u will be running the ssd in sata 2 oly then


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2015)

anky said:


> guys, how to check for sata 2 or sata 3 ...?
> i m using speccy to find..but cant get that
> View attachment 15901
> my HDD is using SATA 2 port


1. Download HWInfo(32bit or 64bit as required):  HWiNFO, HWiNFO32/64 - Download

2. Expand *Bus *tree from left panel, click *SATA AHCI Controller*, check interface speed under *SATA Host Controller*:

*i.imgur.com/Efhx8bR.jpg


----------



## anky (Nov 23, 2015)

that is gen 3..6 GB/s..number of ports 2


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2015)

anky said:


> that is gen 3..6 GB/s..number of ports 2


Then you can use a SSD without any problems, you'll get full speed.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Ok...



OK ... ?


----------



## anky (Nov 23, 2015)

wow...! any suggestions for SSD..128GB


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2015)

Ricky said:


> OK ... ?



Yeah thanks for informing me that there aren't any 3.5" SSDs


----------

